# cold plants



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

I just got in and order of vals (contortion and corkscrew) and dwarf sags. Its below freezing outside but the plants arent frozen thank god. no heat pack in them or anything. whats the best way to acclimate without shocking them?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

fill a bucket with cold water, toss them in, and let the water warm up on it's own til it reaches room temp... should be good to go


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

danke


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

KrBjostad said:


> danke


german?

also you could float them in a bag in the tank till they warmup a little if your impatient but i like the idea of cold water in a bucket better.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

I put them in a steel bowl full of cold water, but I've finally started planting, now if my boy would come home with the rest of the gravel I need to do the other side....

I know crypts are more of the kind that melt but since these plants have gone through the cold for the last 2 days do you think it'll affect them?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

also how long should i wait before starting to dose with ferts?


----------

